# song stuck in head



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Day 3 of...

"I want a hippopotamus for Christmas"

Have no clue what they are even trying to sell but am absolutely sure I don't want any.

mimi


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Mimi, have heard the song since I moved to Sweden, now I got it stuck in my head too.. You're a wicked person. [emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I got one for you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif





  








IMG_0493.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 17, 2016












  








IMG_0495.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 17, 2016


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

"I shoot a hippopotamus with bullets made of platinum

because if I use leaden ones his hide is sure to flattinum."

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Took a big swig of Nyquil before bed and that seems to have done the trick.

The flu wasn't slowed down but the insanity was stopped in its tracks.

mimi

Cute lil sidekick @butzy.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

It's my neighbour's

Her name is Jacky and she is about 6 months old and about 150-200 kg.....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lagom said:


> Thanks Mimi, have heard the song since I moved to Sweden, now I got it stuck in my head too.. You're a wicked person. [emoji]128520[/emoji]


I try my hardest.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Merry Christmas to you and yours.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chefross said:


> "I shoot a hippopotamus with bullets made of platinum
> 
> because if I use leaden ones his hide is sure to flattinum."
> 
> Rudyard Kipling


Thanks for nothing Ross.

Now I have that quote on repeat lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Up early and kinda bored so checking up on my old threads....

No longer have a song spinning 'round up there... now it is vivid dreams.

My pain meds usually prevent dreams or at least makes them too foggy to remember.

The one I seem to have the most ...

I am scaling a fish I have never caught or even seen.

Fat and thick and maybe 14 inches from tip to tail...grey in color with faint stripes...has a top feeder mouth but not a bass.

No clue where it came from .. my task is to scale and they are flying and sticking (as they are wont to do) all over my kitchen

We use the electric knife cut and flip to fillet... rarely do we keep one whole.

We never ever deal with the catch in the house ... that is what the stations on the docks are for.

Just so weird ... and frequent.

Thought if I took it out and examined maybe it will go away.

Carry on...

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

mimi


----------



## beelost (Jun 5, 2017)

hippo-in-a-house.jpg




__
beelost


__
Jun 6, 2017


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 15, 2013)

I watched the One Love Manchester concert Sunday afternoon, and have so many songs going around in my head now it isn't even funny.  Judy Garland and Justin Bieber believe it or not.


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

When I was in college, I had a roommate who was singing some specific songs all the time. And I sometimes find myself singing in my head/aloud the exact same songs YEARS later, whenever I'm on my own at home.


----------



## Robb (Sep 13, 2017)

Hahah, in my case in my head stuck the song "Neo Geisha" by band Zeromancer...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeromancer


----------

